# my girls on a school walk



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my dog school and my frinds love doing group walks, the the most dogs we ever had was last xmas when we had 50 dogs almost all off lead. 

but this is a smaller group going round a local park. 








































































wiping off slobbery kiss and paw prints from Mylo lol
























































i told you Echo no tongue lol
































































































aww meg what did they do to you.























































































































































[/


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Wow lots of great pictures there. 

I've heard of social groups for people, but never for dogs. That seems like such a good idea.


----------



## rosemary44 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Hello*

Wow man they are really amazing pics your pets are so nice and cute,,,,,


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks, do you have any photos of you cockapoo


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

big Dane! Looks great fun


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh man that is a great! A group??? I wiah i had one in NY or NJ.... I would love that!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely photos, can't wait for the Southern meet  we'll post lots of pics too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pics Kendal!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Kendal what a great day you all had isn't it lovely to see a "pack" of dogs of all shapes and sizes getting on so well it shows they have been so well socialised. Just BRILLIANT


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooo baby Echo x


----------

